
Why We Love How-To Videos (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/79/catalysts/why-we-love-how_to-videos-rp
======
bradknowles
The actual title is: Why We Love How-to Videos

And the subtitle is: Instructional videos can teach us anything—especially if
you watch them this way.

